# Ralph Brades' sad news



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I imagine many folks here have enjoyed reading Ralph's posts sharing his knowledge of locomotives. He's been absent from the forum here for the last two months while his wife battled a return of cancer. I had inquired about her last month and it sounded like recovery was going fairly well but Ralph wrote me today to tell me that she passed away this afternoon from toxic shock. So very sad to hear this. I thought I would share this with members who may have enjoyed talking with Ralph and who might wish to send him a message of sympathy.

Scott


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry the hear about the above - as you say very sad. 
Our thoughts are with his family 

Yours peter


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh bummer, thats so sad.... my condolences


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Our prayers are with Ralph and his family.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. This was also probably an unexpected turn making it even worse. 

Condolences, 

Greg Elmassian


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear. 
My condolences. 

Craig


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you all for your thoughts and wishes! 

At the moment I am a bag of broken glass but to be honest in my heart I knew this was the last time to the well for my beloved wife. Sheila had Osteosarcoma it was originally diagnosed in 2002 in her left knee -pathology showed it must have begun when she was around 23 years old. I married her when she was 29, a year later our son was born and we put down the pains in Sheila's knee to the fact that she had delivered a huge bouncing boy. It was after her (to be) sister in laws "Hen Party" that she found it difficult to bend it (she did still win the limbo trophy at the Hen night) -so we got it x-rayed and that is when the diagnosis was done. She had a "Smiles" knee replacement and everything was OK (bar a couple of easily removed secondaries in her right lung) until it needed replacing and a new one had to be fitted. During her 7 days of intensive "Physio" at Birmingham Royal Othopaedic Hospital she complained of the hip problem to the staff -they put her under an X-ray and then an MRI and found more tumours... The largest of which ate through her hip and broke it leaving her totally bed bound and reliant on me for everything. The Path Lab produced results from two biopsies and then Dr H began his treatment. The first initial set of chemo done in 2002 used a combination of Cisplatin and Doxirubicon. This had to be stopped after the second "shot" as Dr W feared it would kill Sheila. This sequence of shots used Methatrexate and Mesna with alternate shots of Ifosfamide and Epitosin. The results of the first shot were a slight stuffy nose and some upset tummy. The plan was to do ten shots and then fix Sheila with a new hip and then (depending on the results of the path lab) more shots to mop up cells in her bloodstream. Needless to say after the first shot results we were simply jumping around -this was going to be easy and not at all like the first time. This morning she became hot and cold and I dialled 999 and had the paramedics and team in under 4 minutes -but it was too late. Although the team tried for nearly an hour they could do nothing. I knew I suppose even before I dialled 999 that she was gone and my attempts at CPR would come to nothing even though I sang "Staying Alive" to get the shocks right. I got a congratulations from the paramedic that I had watched the adverts.... 

We would have celebrated our 14th wedding anniversary on the 28th of this month. I had 14 wonderful years with the perfect woman for me -I have no regrets. She died at home where she wanted to in the arms of her husband overlooking her rose garden. We have decided that everyone coming to the cremation will wear something Pink and that "Fred" who was best man at our wedding would read the lesson the exit music will be REM "Everybody Hurts". 

I suppose that I had been mentally preparing myself for this since August... 

regards 

ralph


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Our prayers are with you and your family. 

Tommy, Jacque and Grace 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

My condolences Ralph


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences Ralph.


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss Ralph. My condolences. 

Dale


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you from Colorado. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

My heartfelt condolences and sympathies Ralph!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Ralph.... My condolences and our prayers will be with you. 

So sorry to hear the news...


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss, Ralph. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Ralph, 

I went to the American Cancer Society's website tonight and made a small donation in Sheila's memory. I hope when your son is our age Cancer will just be something his generation reads about in history books. My brother had a colon tumor removed and my Uncle just had skin cancer surgery. It's something that attacks many of our families and the more research they can do about it the better for all of us.

Keep the faith and I look forward to reading your posts again in the future. I know you will take good care of Sheila's roses and she'll be right there with you, looking over your shoulder while you tend her garden. 

Scott


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph, 
May God comfort you, and your family in this time of sorrow and be comforted by the knowledge Sheila is free of pain and is with Him in heaven.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear this Ralph, my thoughts are with you. 

Neil


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Ralph, your story leaves me with a heavy heart. I am so sorry. Hope you presevere. We'll keep her in our prayers.


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Ralph, 

Very sorry to hear about your loss and the end of a 14 year partnership. I am sure you will continue the journey as a stronger man. I've enjoyed every one of your posts and especially the bespoke concepts and creations. Rest awhile till the heart heals. 

Victor.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Ralph. Regal


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Ralph,keep the good memories and she will always be with you..


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

All of you know what I have done -but perhaps you might like to examine some of Sheila's work. Initially she was very scared of running her Blog -but in the end it did turn out to be very popular. 

http://tailsfromtheboxroom.net/ 

regards 

ralph


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Neat stuff !! Regal


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph, I have a good sense for what you're going through having just gone though a very similar situation with my wife Margie. Like you, I too got to be with her when she passed...and it's something that is so important it will actually help you remember all the good times...and less of any bad times if there were any. My heart goes out to you. I know what it means to have a love-of-your-life...and how much it hurts when they leave, especially after years of therapy and struggling...but you'll get better with time. 

Jump into chat some morning...we'd love to see ya on there.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph,
Our condolences on your loss.

Chuck & Gerry


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph,

Please accept our condolences and sympathy. Hang in there.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph, 
Thanks for including us in your "struggle" (i *know* that isn't the right word, but it will have to do), and the sharing of Sheila's blog. 
Now is not likely the time, but when you're able, please look back and smile over the good times. 
I'll offer my sympathies and then shut up. 
Duncan


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you, Noel & Jane


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for posting her blog.


----------



## Heavy_56 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss Ralph. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 
Chris


----------



## tbar (Jan 26, 2009)

God Bless...may she rest in peace...


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes Ralph, just like the others have said, i am truly sorry for your loss. I can't say I understand what you're going through, because I've never lost a spouse. We expect to lose our parents at some time, but a spouse is totally different. The only thing comparable (or maybe worse) is losing a child. I've lost parents, and aunts and uncles and grandparents, but never anyone as close as your loss. And so all I can say is, I'm so sorry to hear this and I will be thinking of you and praying for you.
Bob


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear the sad news. My condolences to you Ralph.


----------

